# Happy new year! Calendars for 2016



## rpt (Jan 1, 2016)

All, Here are a few calendars for 2016. 



Calendar 2016_01a1 - BW by Rustom Taraporevala, on Flickr



Calendar 2016_01a1 by Rustom Taraporevala, on Flickr



Calendar 2016_01b by Rustom Taraporevala, on Flickr



Calendar 2016_01 by Rustom Taraporevala, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you, rpt.

Happy New Year!


----------



## rpt (Jan 1, 2016)

Click said:


> Thank you, rpt.
> 
> Happy New Yer!


My pleasure. Btw, you can download them and print them upto 20" x 30".


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi rpt. 
Thank you, and a happy new year to you, I really like the dragonfly one, lovely colours. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rpt (Jan 4, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rpt.
> Thank you, and a happy new year to you, I really like the dragonfly one, lovely colours.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Graham. Yes the timing was right. Kind of the golden hour so the dragonfly had decided to crash and the sunset related colours added to it all.


----------

